# BA Mississauga Frags



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I was at BA Mississauga today, they are stocking up with a lot of frags and 
25percent discount.

Wow its hot competition for all LFS....


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

I was there this morning, they are bought in hundreds frags from private ( C......) , very nice frags some rainbow echinata single head $40 and $120 for small colony, crazy blastos , rainbow acan , monti , some nice zoa's as well , don't miss 25% off discounts


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

BA Scar also have a lot and most of them have not yet been priced out.


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

There are pics on their facebook page


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

*Mississauga Yesterday*

Pics of what was available...

There are some awesome Blastos and Chalices. I picked up a three chalices... a mummy eye, a nice watermelon, and I believe it looks like a jason fox incinerator but I know it isn't jason fox but it has orange eyes, purple body, green rim. I'll see saturday what they have as I had my eye on the PPE Blastos hopefully there are some left.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

BA Mississauga has price all the frags, anything from 10bucks onwards with 
25percent discount.


----------

